

Subspace: A messaging layer for Bitcoin - moks
https://medium.com/@chrispacia/subspace-73059a1cff71

======
chrisdew
There may be a problem with the "prefix length" parameter.

What the user will want to specify is _not_ the proportion off all messages
they want to download, but the number or bandwidth.

i.e. If subspace has 1,024 users, I might specify a prefix which lets me
download ~128 users messages to find my own.

When subspace becomes more popular and has 2^20 users, I don't want to
download a thousand times more messages.

The prefix needs to be adjustable, or auto-adjusted with regard to the total
number of users.

------
kubindurion
You should take a look at Whisper (independent protocol being developed by
Ethereum developers, can be used with Bitcoin).

[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper-
Overview](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper-Overview)
[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper-Wire-
Protocol](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper-Wire-Protocol)
[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Whisper)

------
davidgerard
This is an excellent example of the difference between "interesting" and
"useful". This should be every bit as successful in its niche as ssh over DNS
(which is a thing you can actually do as well).

Seriously, this is a ridiculous stretch to find some use case - any use case!
- for Bitcoin.

At least there won't be a spam problem, as you need to pay to get your
transactions processed at all: [https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-
transactions](https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-transactions) I wonder if
one message would actually cost more than an SMS yet. SMS _tends_ not to wait
serious fractions of an hour, though.

~~~
mappu
The system described in the article doesn't use proof-of-work. There's no
artificial transmission latency at all. It seems unrelated? to bitcoin aside
from being inspired by it and borrowing some terminology.

It's a very cool protocol design, clearly a lot of thought has gone into the
various tradeoffs, and i hope it sees some uptake.

